# pregunta sobre mezclador de vhf/uhf



## jesus flores (Oct 14, 2006)

Hola a todos los compañeros, el motivo de mi mensaje en esta seccion es para preguntar si alguien conociera sobre un mezclador para vhf/uhf ,el problema que tengo es que estoy en planes de ensamblar un amplificador de señales de tv ,en el texto de este proyecto me dicen que tengo que despues de la antena para entrar al circuito amplificador se requiere un mezclador de vhf/uhf, en realidad yo quiero mezclar esta banda de frecuencias pero el amplificador tambien sirve para señales de radio fm, bueno eso es todo si alguien supiera del tema por favor le agradeceria que me mande un esquema o un sitio de internet donde encontrarlo Gracias.


----------



## hfe.ib (Dic 14, 2007)

Ademas de revivir un post estoy necesitando lo mismo, asi sea un circuito discreto.
El SO-42 no llega, necesitaria algun integrado que mezcle hasta los 500Mhz.
Repito: Puede ser tambien totalmente discreto. No necesito que sea integrado.


----------

